# Wine room Make Over



## jgmann67 (Feb 18, 2019)

It’s really happening. My wine room is finally getting repainted. I let Mrs Mann pick out the colors (a muted dusty green on the walls and tan on the wainscoting and trim). Better than the dark plum it was, that’s for sure. 

Biggest pain was moving all the carboys out so we could hustle furniture around. Resting my back for a minute. Then, headed back down to take down some doors. Will shoot a pic or two when it’s done.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 18, 2019)

jgmann67 said:


> It’s really happening. My wine room is finally getting repainted.



Just in time to sell the joint.


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 18, 2019)

Boatboy24 said:


> Just in time to sell the joint.



Yep. I’ll have a few months to enjoy it. Or, if we don’t get what we want for it, for a good while longer.


----------



## crushday (Feb 18, 2019)

Why aren't you sending us pics?


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 18, 2019)

George Burgin said:


> Why aren't you sending us pics?



Day one - painted the walls. Tomorrow, the wainscoting gets a treatment. And, the doors the day after. 

Then we need to clean the floors and put the room back together. 

View attachment 53444

After that, the hallways, stairways and basement office will get some love. Finally - new carpeting throughout (not in the wine room, that’s tiled).


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 18, 2019)

Not sure if you’re going to see these pics. I posted them and I can’t see them. Don’t know what I did wrong.


----------



## crushday (Feb 18, 2019)

jgmann67 said:


> Not sure if you’re going to see these pics. I posted them and I can’t see them. Don’t know what I did wrong.



Yep, they appear to be locked...


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 18, 2019)

How does on unlock them?


----------



## crushday (Feb 18, 2019)

jgmann67 said:


> How does on unlock them?



It says I don’t have permission to view the images.


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 19, 2019)

Weird. It’s showing in preview pane on my app, but not in the message.


----------



## Johnd (Feb 19, 2019)

Well, I guess it never really happened............


----------



## dralarms (Feb 19, 2019)

They were showing initially but now I can’t view them either.


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 19, 2019)

dralarms said:


> They were showing initially but now I can’t view them either.



I don't know how to post them using the website otherwise, I'd just repost... it requires a URL for posting pics.


----------



## crushday (Feb 19, 2019)

When I've posted pics, I just grab and drag from my desktop to the body of the post. I've never needed a URL to post pics...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 19, 2019)

When posting from the website, I use the "Upload a File" button.


----------



## TxBrew (Feb 19, 2019)

If you used the 
it will not show as an image. 
That is for a link such as a newspaper article.
Use the Upload a File 



Which will take you to browse for your image in your device, or do a copy and paste from seeing the image somewhere else.

Please try again using the Upload a File.


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 19, 2019)

TxBrew said:


> If you used the View attachment 53434
> it will not show as an image.
> That is for a link such as a newspaper article.
> Use the Upload a File
> ...



So, when I post, I get three options: a little camera, a paper clip and a front slash in brackets. The camera is for me to take/send pics at the same time; the front slash in brackets is for a website. But, I’ve used the paper clip to upload pics previously - when I hit the button, it opens the photos and I select the one I want. I click ‘done’ and it gets uploaded. But, now... nothing. Access denied. 




Sonofagun... it worked this time.


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 19, 2019)

Trying once again




View attachment 53448


View attachment 53449


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 19, 2019)

Okay. I can’t explain this.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 19, 2019)

Looks good


----------



## CDrew (Feb 19, 2019)

jgmann67 said:


> Okay. I can’t explain this.



"Where's the wine"? Lol


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 19, 2019)

CDrew said:


> "Where's the wine"? Lol



Out in the hall.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 19, 2019)

dralarms said:


> Looks good



Agree!!!


----------



## Arne (Feb 23, 2019)

Now you just need some grape splatters on the walls and floors. Looks good. Arne.


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 23, 2019)

Arne said:


> Now you just need some grape splatters on the walls and floors. Looks good. Arne.



There’s still one on the ceiling. [emoji848]


----------



## stickman (Feb 23, 2019)

Yea, I was going to say the same thing, I've got wine splattered on the walls and floors, I could never have carpet....


----------



## jgmann67 (Mar 9, 2019)

The stone tiles are awesome. 

The house just went up for sale. If we don’t get our price, guess I’ll have a finished room. Finally.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 9, 2019)

jgmann67 said:


> The stone tiles are awesome.
> 
> The house just went up for sale. If we don’t get our price, guess I’ll have a finished room. Finally.



Pics...


----------



## jgmann67 (Mar 12, 2019)

Boatboy24 said:


> Pics...



As requested:








I still need to block the light coming in from that window and put the outer door back up. But, generally happy with the cleaner workspace.


----------



## Kraffty (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm kinda late to this party but the new look is really nice, good choices made right there...... It'll probably help sell the house.


----------



## jgmann67 (Mar 23, 2019)

Kraffty said:


> I'm kinda late to this party but the new look is really nice, good choices made right there...... It'll probably help sell the house.



Thanks! Having the bar set up is a pain, though.


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 23, 2019)

I think you need more wine, those shelves in the last picture look rather bare compared to the last time I was there...

Where are you planning to move to? It can't be a nursing facility since you are younger than I am and I haven't been committed yet.


----------



## jgmann67 (Mar 24, 2019)

ceeaton said:


> I think you need more wine, those shelves in the last picture look rather bare compared to the last time I was there...
> 
> Where are you planning to move to? It can't be a nursing facility since you are younger than I am and I haven't been committed yet.



Most of the wine was out in the cabinet in the hall. Had to move them all back in to do some painting and install carpets. 

We like the area a lot. Just can’t justify having such a big house with only two of us living here full time. So we’re looking for something about 1/3 smaller.


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 24, 2019)

jgmann67 said:


> Most of the wine was out in the cabinet in the hall. Had to move them all back in to do some painting and install carpets.
> 
> We like the area a lot. Just can’t justify having such a big house with only two of us living here full time. So we’re looking for something about 1/3 smaller.


Just make sure you have a dedicated wine making space, if not you'll miss your room!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 26, 2019)

Sweet. A shame to have to leave such a beauty as that.


----------



## jgmann67 (Mar 27, 2019)

JohnT said:


> Sweet. A shame to have to leave such a beauty as that.



Honestly, I’m being a bit of a stick about selling price, so the likelihood of actually selling the house are no better than 50/50.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 28, 2019)

They can't say yes to your price if you don't ask. Another week or two and the market should really pick up. Spring break (right before Easter), seems to be the magic time.


----------



## jgmann67 (Mar 28, 2019)

Boatboy24 said:


> They can't say yes to your price if you don't ask. Another week or two and the market should really pick up. Spring break (right before Easter), seems to be the magic time.



You're right - we're getting in to prime time for home sales... most folks looking to close right after school lets out. We have an open house scheduled for this Sunday and my realtor has about a half dozen expressions of interest. So, we'll see. I'm just in a great place that I don't HAVE to sell my house.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 28, 2019)

I've always found I get my best purchases when I'm not looking or not in need. Perhaps it's the same with selling.


----------

